# Lions Tail



## JynxLeopard (Jan 22, 2010)

ok here is the deal, i want a lions tail made custom with leopard spots. i have been thinking about making one but im not the best with any kind of sewing yet. if you could give me pointers on what to use and how to do it that would be awesome. also if you are making/ selling something like this alos let me know because i am very interested in getting this tail one way or another.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 22, 2010)

Considering that something like this would look best as a thinner(not robust) tail.. you are going to want to go with painting on the spots. That means finding a light tan-goldenrod-yellowy color. You are going to want to go with something that is a medium pile to help keep that dye where it belongs and give it something to cling to so that it doesn't run.

I don't know what kind of color you are looking at for the base but I would assume something like: http://www.imstuffedfur.com/whatsnew.html the Sunburst might work. Although I'm not personally liking that site and how they never answer their phone and I'm resorting to playing phone tag in order to get a basic question answered. If I knew what base you are looking for color wise I could query a better search for you.

You are going to have to decide how to make the tip and what color. A lion's tail has a floofy tip but it's because the hairs there grow a bit longer. They tend to be black colored, and on males the hairs are sometimes longer than on females. So essentially to get that floofy tip you just want to use a different material that has longer fur for the end.

As for putting it together, a feline tail is essentially a tube with a rounded tip. So you don't need too much in the way of fancy shaping. You would want to start a little thicker at the base and thin it out.

EDIT: Last but not least I know some people like to use pre-patterned material for tails. Don't do it. What it ends up looking like is you have mismatched pattern where ever your seam is and on the rounded part of the tip. You are better off having the time taken or taking the time to put in the spots yourself or have someone put in the spots.

Depending upon the fur and color India Ink or Createx (either one thinned out a bit with water,) can be good ways to go if you are open to playing around with getting the right ratio and have a steady enough hand to make the spots. You also need a fair amount of patience.


----------



## Bir (Jan 22, 2010)

I would lovelovelovelove to be commissioned for a tail. xD

I know you saw my tutorial, but did you see my commissioning thread? 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=60914


----------



## Bir (Jan 22, 2010)

Bir said:


> I would lovelovelovelove to be commissioned for a tail. xD
> 
> I know you saw my tutorial, but did you see my commissioning thread?
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=60914


 
Oh wait. Unless you're looking for a really fluffy tail, I probably would be no help xD


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 22, 2010)

lol yea i want to very tip to be fluffy like that of a lions but the rest i want soft and fairly smooth. ^^ but i was looking to possibly get a gift for a friend. could you do really long fox tails? like maybe 2-3 feet?


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 22, 2010)

thank you for the tips though they help alot. i am thinking of using bir's style of fluffyness to do the tip of the tail and then use a very soft but short-haired tan cloth for the rest. the main problem i think i will have is with the spots. i may not put them on right away or maybe not at all seeing as this will be my first attempt. if it turns out good then i will post pictures on my FA and see if i can possibly mail it to someone as a commission to put the spots on.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 22, 2010)

for the spots acrylic paint and some water to thin it should work I have also hear leather dye seeing as it's not water soluble but I haven't tried it yet


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 22, 2010)

i know how but i dont know if i can. and i dont want to mess it up if i really like the outcome.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey jynx :3 you know my mom makes custom cosplay stuff still...if u wana commission... Or go to pawstar...they will make anything :3


----------



## Jaga (Jan 23, 2010)

Bir said:


> Oh wait. Unless you're looking for a really fluffy tail, I probably would be no help xD



Yes, your tail ideas are nice...:3 and simple to make too...just alot of time


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

Check this out.  It's on furbid right now.  Not sure if it's what you want, but it's a tiger tail.  http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/item.pl?item=232354896

amd there is a pair of matching tiger ears up for sale too.  http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/item.pl?item=232354932


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions guys. but i actually think i might be able to do this now lol. i got almost all the supplies and i am excited about doing it. i am still interested in sites though so please keep on posting ^^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2010)

JynxLeopard said:


> thanks for the suggestions guys. but i actually think i might be able to do this now lol. i got almost all the supplies and i am excited about doing it. i am still interested in sites though so please keep on posting ^^



That's awesome. Good luck on the endeavor!


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks i cant wait to get started.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 25, 2010)

heh yeah, i cant wait to see what you can do too..if u still want me to i can do the spots for u lol


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 25, 2010)

yup yup, no doubt. i am not doing them. to difficult for me ;P


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

JynxLeopard said:


> yup yup, no doubt. i am not doing them. to difficult for me ;P


haha ok...its easy for me ^w^ ill have no problem after its all done...OR u could just buy leopard spotted fake fur...ever think of that??


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 27, 2010)

my tail is like done. i just need you to spot it!


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh wow, saw it today....im impressed...looked professional


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 28, 2010)

lol thank you. i need to acquire a camera so i can post pics of it.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2010)

Yupp :3 bring it to jam session 2morro n ill bring my camera!!


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2010)

Dread and i will both have our tails n shit


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 29, 2010)

i finished, the sewing. it turned out nice once the tail got all the way together.


----------



## Bir (Jan 29, 2010)

-is still waiting for pictures- =3 I can't wait to see it. ^^


----------



## Jaga (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah it came out epic! i still need to spot/stain it for you..then it will be officially done...u need to come over with it this week


----------

